# loud coaster brake



## twjensen (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a 50 panther w/a bendix hub.I have been through this hub a couple times and she still squeals very loud when I hit  the brakes coming down a steep grade..I have a couple of bikes w/ND hubs and dont have this issue..I have checked the brake cones and hub and all looks well...any Ideas?..was going to swap out with a ND hub but I think this bike came withthe Bendix hub..?..Thanks


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 1, 2011)

oiled it? if you have, it could be the bore is too large(worn out).


----------



## twjensen (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep oiled, greased..maybe ready for a swap out...thanks for the reply. Any vendors selling nos shoes?


----------

